# البنات رغاية ؟؟؟!!!!!!



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يوليو 2012)

*الموضوع ببساطة هو سؤال صغنوووون خالص 
كلنا اتعاملنا مع بنات .. سواء صديقتك .. أختك .. حبيبتك .. مراتك .. حتى مامتك .. من الاخر كدة شايفهم رغايين ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟ و ايه معنى الرغى بالنسبة لك ؟ و هل الرغى صفة مقصورة على البنات و الشباب هما اللى مبيفتحوش بقهم يعنى ؟؟ 
و بالنسبة للبنات انتى نفسك :99: شايفة نفسك رغاية ؟ طب و البنات اللى بتتعاملى معاهم رغايين ولالا ؟؟ ولا دى أشاعة مغرضة على بنات جنسنا :vava:

منتظرة أجابتكم ( معلومة صغننة أى شاب هيفكر يقول أة يركز ان فيه بنات موجودة و يحسبها صح و ميلعبش فى عداد عمره أوى .. دة مش تهديد دى مجرد ملحوظة و نصيحة أخوية :gy0000: )*


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2012)

*المرآه مش رغايه ... ورغايه :w00t:*​​
*بالنسبه للرجل فهى بترغى كتير جداً ...*​*ولكن لو عرفنا اسباب دة ... هنعرف انها **مش بترغى ... *
* انما دة تركيب فسيولوجى نابع من كونها انثى ... *​
*معروف ان خلايا الحس عند الرجل من 4 الى 6
*​*ولكن المرآه من 14 الى 16*
*دة (1)*​
*المرآه لماحه اكتر من الرجل ... ودايماً بتدقق فى التفاصيل الصغيره ... 
بعكس الرجل ... فهو يهتم بالمجمل ... فلو تلاحظى لو سألت امرأه عن يومها ...
هتحكيه بالتفصيل الممل ... بعكس الرجل اللى هيكتفى بكلمة "الحمدلله 
*​*دى (2)*​ 
*وفى نسبة بريطانيه اثبتت ان الرجل بيتكلم فى اليوم حوالى 10000 كلمه .. 
فى حين ان المرآه بتتكلم حوالى 23000 كلمه*​*ودة بسبب تكوينها العاطفى اللى بيدفعها للتعبير عن مشاعرها بشكل اوسع*
*دى (3)*​
*وقريت امبارح فى كتاب لغة الجسد ... ان المرأه تقدر تتكلم فى خمس 
مواضيع فى نفس الوقت ... فى حين ان الراجل ميقدرش يناقش
 اكتر من 3 مواضيع كحد اقصى ... مما يدفع المرأه للكلام اكثر*​*دى (4)*​
*سبق وقريت كمان ان الفص الايمن والايسر ...
 القناه الموصله بينهم عند الرجل ضيقه ... مما يصعب اليه الانتقال بينهم ... 
بعكس المرأه فالقناه بين الفصين اوسع ... مما يعطيها سهوله الانتقال ... 
بين الفص العاطفى الوجدانى والفص المنطقى العقلى *​*دى(5)*​
*مما سبق ... هنلاحظ ان المرأه بالنسبه للرجل رغايه بشكل مميت ...
 ولكن فى الحقيقه فده شئ طبيعى ومنطقى ... وكما يقولون ...
فالأنثى من الزهره ... والرجال من المريخ*​
*شكراً شقاوه *​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2012)

اه رغاييين جداً للاسف :new6:


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*راغييين اووووووووووووووى
ولا اية فى اى حاجة تافهة كمان
يار ارحمنى
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسترها عليا
*​


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2012)

*رغايييييييييييييييين فححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححت
امبارح ام واحد صاحبى مسكت ودانى 4 ساعات رغى فى مشكله ليها مع ابونا فى الكنيسه علشان قالتله تعالى البيت بكرة  فيه مشكله قالها عندى مشوار بكرة 
*​


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

المشكلة ان الرغى بيكون فى وقت غير مناسب
يعنى تكون راجع من شغلك على اخرك , تلاقى امك واختك استلموك بقا !
الفكرة ان البنات بطبيعتهم بتهتم جدا بسرد تفاصيل التفاصيل , ده مصدر صفة الرغى عندهم


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههه
انا بعترف ان البنات رغااااااااااايه جدااااااااا
ومش بعرف بنجيب الكلام دا كله منين
وكل شويه نفتح موضوع جديد 
ونقول يالهوي ارتكبنا خطايا كتيير في الوقفه دي 
وبرضو نكمل رغي
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2012)

العن صفها بكرهاااااااااااااا بكرهاااااااااااااا 

مش بطيق حاجه اسمها رغى وبتخنق من كل رغاى او رغايه ولو حسيت فى وقت انى رغيب بتخنق من نفسي 

صفه رررررررررخمه وغلسه جدا و99% من البنات رغايين حتى لاحظى ردود البنات فى الموضوع

حتى موضوعك انتى طويل رغيتي شويه علشان توصلى الفكره

وخلتينيى ارررررغى علشان ارد على الموضوع 

كل دة كلام؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

كآن لآزم تلفتى إنتبآههم يعنى يآ شقآوهـ :d

هو زى مآ قآلت ( وآيت ) كدهـ إن آلبنآت عندهم " ميل للرغى "
ودهـ بطبيعتهم آلعآطفية
بس مش معنى كدهـ إن كل آلبنآت بتستسلم للميل دهـ
فيهـ إللى بتقدر تعمل كنترول وفيهـ إللى على آلأقل بتعرف توجهـ رغيهآ للى يستحملهـ ههههههـ

يعنى آلموضوع يرجع لطبيعة شخصية آلبنت .. 

*.،*

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يوليو 2012)

*  فى الجون يااختى الغالية فعلا كلامك مظبوط . بصراحة اة جداجدا جداجدا للدرجة انها فى بعض الاحيان بتجيب صداع  فزيع. انا عن نفسى مش عارف لية الصراحة هل رغاية يمكن لما اتولدت اتسحبت من لسنها. الله واعلم
 صفة صعبة جدا وخصوصا لما تكون بتكلم وانت مش ترد تقولك انت مش بترد لية عليا ويتفتح محضر يامعلم وعيش يومك مع المحضر لية وعلشان اية وانا صوتى وحش وانا مش عجباك وانا وانا وانا وانا اسطوانة طويله جدا جداجدا*


----------



## soul & life (6 يوليو 2012)

*اه بصراحه بكل اسف البنات بالفعل معظمهم او الاغلبيه منهم رغايين *
*انا مشكلتى دايما سواء فى ايام الدراسه او فى شغلى انى مبعرفش اتقبل رغى البنات انا بطبعى هاديه ويمكن اكون انطوائيه شويه وكلامى مش كتير يمكن باخد راحتى فى الكتابه وبغلس وبطول فى التعليقات  ههههههه بس صدقونى انا طبيعتى مش بحب الرغى لكن  قليل جدا لما بصادف واحده من بنات حوا كلامها قليل كده  يعنى يمكن لان البنات زى ما قالت وايت لمحيين ومبيفوتوش حاجه وكل  موقف لازم يعلقوا و يفصصووه ويمكن لان وقت فراغ البنات بيكون كتير وطبعا مبيخرجوش زى الشباب فبيضيعوا وقتهم بالرغى*
*ويمكن  تكون طبيعة البنت كده انا بعرف بنات مبتفصلش  بقول الله يكون فى عون اللى هتكون من بخته ونصيبه هههههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *المرآه مش رغايه ... ورغايه :w00t:*​​
> *بالنسبه للرجل فهى بترغى كتير جداً ...*​*ولكن لو عرفنا اسباب دة ... هنعرف انها **مش بترغى ... *
> * انما دة تركيب فسيولوجى نابع من كونها انثى ... *​
> *معروف ان خلايا الحس عند الرجل من 4 الى 6
> ...



_*هههههههههههه بعد الكومنت دة يا وايت اللى مكنتش متأكد ان البنات رغاية .. هيبصم بالعشرة :smile01 
نورتينى يا قمر *_


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> اه رغاييين جداً للاسف :new6:



*هههههههه واضح انك مأخدتش بالك من التحذير اللى فى أخر الموضوع :act23: 
نورتنى يا مينا *



سمير الشاعر قال:


> *راغييين اووووووووووووووى
> ولا اية فى اى حاجة تافهة كمان
> يار ارحمنى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ربنا يستر عليك من ايه بالظبط ؟؟ من رغيهم ولا من اللى هيجرالك من البنات بعد ما يقرو ردك ؟؟:giveup:
نورتنى يا سمير *



oesi no قال:


> *رغايييييييييييييييين فححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححت
> امبارح ام واحد صاحبى مسكت ودانى 4 ساعات رغى فى مشكله ليها مع ابونا فى الكنيسه علشان قالتله تعالى البيت بكرة  فيه مشكله قالها عندى مشوار بكرة
> *​



*ههههههههههههههههههه و انت مين قالك تكلمها اصلا ؟؟ انت اللى متصل يبقى تستحمل .. شباب رغاية صحيح :giveup:
نورتنى يا جوجو *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> المشكلة ان الرغى بيكون فى وقت غير مناسب
> يعنى تكون راجع من شغلك على اخرك , تلاقى امك واختك استلموك بقا !
> الفكرة ان البنات بطبيعتهم بتهتم جدا بسرد تفاصيل التفاصيل , ده مصدر صفة الرغى عندهم



*و قريبا بأذن الله هتبقى المدام  فى البيت و ماما و اختك هتلاقيهم فى اوقات العمل الرسمية نفسها بيكلموك عشان مش عارفين يكلموك فى البيت  :ura1: .. نورتنى يا كوكو *



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> انا بعترف ان البنات رغااااااااااايه جدااااااااا
> ومش بعرف بنجيب الكلام دا كله منين
> وكل شويه نفتح موضوع جديد
> ...



*لا الكلام بيجى لوحده .. مادام نية الرغى موجودة خلاص بنعرف نسخر كل الظروف المحيطة لخدمة هذا الهدف النبيل :smile01
نورتينى يا بنوتة *



marcelino قال:


> العن صفها بكرهاااااااااااااا بكرهاااااااااااااا
> 
> مش بطيق حاجه اسمها رغى وبتخنق من كل رغاى او رغايه ولو حسيت فى وقت انى رغيب بتخنق من نفسي
> 
> ...



*نهار أسوح :gun: ايييييييييييه احنا أسفين ياعم .. دة انت مش طايقنا اعوذ بالله 
نورتنى بس نص نص يا مارسو :act23:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2012)

*لأ ...البنات مش رغاية ...*
*البنات ...*
*حوت رغى 

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> كآن لآزم تلفتى إنتبآههم يعنى يآ شقآوهـ :d
> 
> ...



*الفت انتباه مين يا طيبة :t23: دول مش طايقنا ربانى كدة :giveup: بس عندك حق فيه بنات بتعرف تختار ترغى مع مين و مين ميستاهلش نعمة الرغى دى :giveup:
نورتينى يا سيكرت *



يوليوس44 قال:


> *  فى الجون يااختى الغالية فعلا كلامك مظبوط . بصراحة اة جداجدا جداجدا للدرجة انها فى بعض الاحيان بتجيب صداع  فزيع. انا عن نفسى مش عارف لية الصراحة هل رغاية يمكن لما اتولدت اتسحبت من لسنها. الله واعلم
> صفة صعبة جدا وخصوصا لما تكون بتكلم وانت مش ترد تقولك انت مش بترد لية عليا ويتفتح محضر يامعلم وعيش يومك مع المحضر لية وعلشان اية وانا صوتى وحش وانا مش عجباك وانا وانا وانا وانا اسطوانة طويله جدا جداجدا*



*اتسحبت من لسانها :act19: و بعدين ماهو لو انت بتحبها مبتردش ليه ؟؟ القطة اكلت لسانك يعنى ؟؟ شباب غريبة اوف :act23:
نورتنى يا يوليوس بس برضه نص نص :giveup:*



نيفيان قال:


> *اه بصراحه بكل اسف البنات بالفعل معظمهم او الاغلبيه منهم رغايين *
> *انا مشكلتى دايما سواء فى ايام الدراسه او فى شغلى انى مبعرفش اتقبل رغى البنات انا بطبعى هاديه ويمكن اكون انطوائيه شويه وكلامى مش كتير يمكن باخد راحتى فى الكتابه وبغلس وبطول فى التعليقات  ههههههه بس صدقونى انا طبيعتى مش بحب الرغى لكن  قليل جدا لما بصادف واحده من بنات حوا كلامها قليل كده  يعنى يمكن لان البنات زى ما قالت وايت لمحيين ومبيفوتوش حاجه وكل  موقف لازم يعلقوا و يفصصووه ويمكن لان وقت فراغ البنات بيكون كتير وطبعا مبيخرجوش زى الشباب فبيضيعوا وقتهم بالرغى*
> *ويمكن  تكون طبيعة البنت كده انا بعرف بنات مبتفصلش  بقول الله يكون فى عون اللى هتكون من بخته ونصيبه هههههههه*



*حتى انتى يا نيفيان  دة انتى كان الامل فيكى تسندينا يا غالية .. ضااااااااع الامل  بس بينى و بينك بقا انا بقابل النوعيات دى من البنات و صدقينى فيه زيهم بالظبط شباب .. لسة من مفيش شهر كنت فى رحلة و الطريق 3 ساعات تقريبا واحد فضل واقف على دماغى بيتكلم من اول ما الاتوبيس طلع لحد ما وصلنا و انا برد اة ممممم ايوة و اهز راسى .. 3 ساعاااااات و يقولولى البنات بس اللى رغاية .. ظلمة :giveup: 
نورتينى يا نيفيان *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ...البنات مش رغاية ...*
> *البنات ...*
> *حوت رغى
> 
> *



*هعمل نفسى مش فاهمة و أسألك يعنى ايه حوت رغى يا بودى ؟؟ 
( ملحوظة اما اعمل نفسى مش فاهمة بديك فرصة تراجع نفسك قبل ما تتكلم تانى عشان يبقى عدانى العيب فى اللى هعمله بعدها :t23: )*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2012)

*وده برضه سؤال يا شقاوه 
ده اينما ذُكر الرغى ذُكرت البنات هههههههههههههه
الرغى فى الفلكولور هو ابداع بنانيتى اساساً *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وده برضه سؤال يا شقاوه
> ده اينما ذُكر الرغى ذُكرت البنات هههههههههههههه
> الرغى فى الفلكولور هو ابداع بنانيتى اساساً *



*يووووووووة على الصراحة اللى انتو فيها دى :smile01 استرى على بنات جنسك يا دونا طيب .. التمسيلهم العذر أى حاجة ... متقوليهاش فى وشى تخضينى بيها كدة :smile01
نورتينى يا دونا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * بديك فرصة تراجع نفسك قبل ما تتكلم تانى عشان يبقى عدانى العيب فى اللى هعمله بعدها :t23: )*


*عداكى العيب وقزح ودلدل رجليه كمان ...*
*أراجع نفسى دة أية ؟؟ من أمتى عبود كان بيخاف والا من امتى كان بيخاف يعنى ...*
*أيوة البنات حيتان رغى ..يعنى فيه فى البحر حاجة بتقف قدام الحوت ؟؟ فيه فى الدنيا ( بوق) أكبر من بوق الحوت ؟؟*


----------



## white.angel (6 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وده برضه سؤال يا شقاوه
> ده اينما ذُكر الرغى ذُكرت البنات هههههههههههههه
> الرغى فى الفلكولور هو ابداع بنانيتى اساساً *


*احبك وانت بتثبتى من التاريخ :act23:*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يوليو 2012)

ياساتر يارب
حتي الوسيله اللي بخرج فيها الكبت عندنا
مستخسرنها فينا
ههههههههههههههههههه


هما رغايين بصراحه

بس انا واصحابي بندور علي الرغي دا مش بنلاقيه ليه ؟

يبقي احنا مش من ضمن الرغايين بقي
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بس انا واصحابي بندور علي الرغي دا مش بنلاقيه ليه ؟
> يبقي احنا *مش من ضمن الرغايين* بقي
> هههههههههههههههه


*نعم ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*آآه صحيح انتى مش من ضمن الرغايين خااالص*
*انتى من ضمن الزنانيييييييييييييييييييييين*
*والزن طبعا ما يعتبرش رغى *
*بس كدة *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عداكى العيب وقزح ودلدل رجليه كمان ...*
> *أراجع نفسى دة أية ؟؟ من أمتى عبود كان بيخاف والا من امتى كان بيخاف يعنى ...*
> *أيوة البنات حيتان رغى ..يعنى فيه فى البحر حاجة بتقف قدام الحوت ؟؟ فيه فى الدنيا ( بوق) أكبر من بوق الحوت ؟؟*



*الله الله ... يعنى مبتخافش ؟؟ يبقى تختشى حتى دة الموضوع كله بنات و اغلبهم صحابك  :act19:.. ماااااااااشى يا عبووووووود .. هخلى نيفو و حبو يتصرفو معاك .. و ابقى اسمعك تانى بتقول علينا رغايين 
لا مفيش اكبر من الحوت .. فخلى بالك أحسن تتاكل :act23:*


----------



## زهرة الصخر (6 يوليو 2012)

*فعلا احنا  الرغى ده عندنا ادمان*
*بالذات لو اتنين ستات استلموا بعض  تلاقى الاتنين بيتكلموا فى نفس الوقت*
*وبعد ما يقطعوا الدنيا  يقولوا  يلا واحنا مالنا هههههه*


----------



## white.angel (6 يوليو 2012)

زهرة الصخر قال:


> *فعلا احنا  الرغى ده عندنا ادمان*
> *بالذات لو اتنين ستات استلموا بعض  تلاقى الاتنين بيتكلموا فى نفس الوقت*
> *وبعد ما يقطعوا الدنيا  يقولوا  يلا واحنا مالنا هههههه*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*فكرتينى بنكته ... تقولك الست بتقول الف كلمه فى الدقيقه *
*وفى الاخر تقول ...
بس بقى خلينى سااااااااااااااااااااااكته *:smile01
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2012)

زهرة الصخر قال:


> *فعلا احنا الرغى ده عندنا ادمان*
> *بالذات لو اتنين ستات استلموا بعض تلاقى الاتنين بيتكلموا فى نفس الوقت*
> *وبعد ما يقطعوا الدنيا يقولوا يلا واحنا مالنا هههههه*


*الحمد لله*
*الأعتراف بالحق .." فضيلة "*
*وعنايات وأحسان وسعاد وجمالات وسوسن ......*


----------



## زهرة الصخر (6 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *فكرتينى بنكته ... تقولك الست بتقول الف كلمه فى الدقيقه *
> *وفى الاخر تقول ...*
> *بس بقى خلينى سااااااااااااااااااااااكته *:smile01​


 
*هههههههههههه  فعلا*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياساتر يارب
> حتي الوسيله اللي بخرج فيها الكبت عندنا
> مستخسرنها فينا
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*لا ياقلبى انتى مش رغاية انتى عسل ... و لو مش لاقيين رغى رنى عليا بس و انا اجيبلك 10000000 موضوع تتعاملى فيه :ura1: 
و اتفضلى اتصرفى مع الاستاذ اللى بقولنا حيتان رغى دة .. انا قولت مش هكلمه انا هشتكيه ليكى و انتى تتصرفى .. ماليش دعوة انا *


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نعم ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *آآه صحيح انتى مش من ضمن الرغايين خااالص*
> *انتى من ضمن الزنانيييييييييييييييييييييين*
> *والزن طبعا ما يعتبرش رغى *
> *بس كدة *



اخس عليك يا بودي
انا زنانه

طب اشهدوا يابنات
الراجل دا المدعو عبود عبد عبود
لاني بنت رقيقه وعسوله كدا :t23:
حسيت اني زعلته فقولت اصالحه
 واعرف منه هو زعلان ولا لا
ودا من رقه مشاعري المرهفه ولاني ملاك :smile01
مش بحب ازعل حد مني

فضلت ابعتله عشان اتاكد انه مش زعلان
يبقي انا كدا غلطانه ويقول عليا زنانه

اشهدوا واحكموا انتواعليه بقي
راجل يستاهل ......:act23::bud::act19:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

زهرة الصخر قال:


> *فعلا احنا  الرغى ده عندنا ادمان*
> *بالذات لو اتنين ستات استلموا بعض  تلاقى الاتنين بيتكلموا فى نفس الوقت*
> *وبعد ما يقطعوا الدنيا  يقولوا  يلا واحنا مالنا هههههه*



*هههههههههه و بعدين بقا .. لازم الاعتراف دة ؟؟ فيه ايه يا بنات مالكم .. انا عارفة ان احنا رغايين دايما بس مكنتش اعرف اننا صرحا الصراحة العامية دى :smile01 بس تصدقى فعلا الاتنين بيتكلمو فى نفس الوقت و اوقات ميسمعوش بعض و يضطرو يعيدو المواضيع تانى عشان فيه تفاصيل بتقع منهم .. و انا اقول الرغى بيجى منين اتارينا بنكرر الموضوع مليون مرة :smile01
نورتينى يا قمر *



white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *فكرتينى بنكته ... تقولك الست بتقول الف كلمه فى الدقيقه *
> *وفى الاخر تقول ...
> بس بقى خلينى سااااااااااااااااااااااكته *:smile01
> ​



*ايوة خلينى ساكتة دى الجملة الشهيرة بعد رغى متواصل 6 ساعات :smile01
 مش فاهمة امال لو مسكتناش كان ايه اللى حصل *



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الحمد لله*
> *الأعتراف بالحق .." فضيلة "*
> *وعنايات وأحسان وسعاد وجمالات وسوسن ......*



*يا ابنى كدة 6 و الشرع محلل 4 بس :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اخس عليك يا بودي
> انا زنانه
> 
> طب اشهدوا يابنات
> ...



*يا حبيبتى انتى عداكى العيب و قزح ... هما الرجالة كدة زى القطط .. مبيعجبهمش العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب .. يا بااااااااي*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الله الله ... يعنى مبتخافش ؟؟ يبقى تختشى حتى دة الموضوع كله بنات و اغلبهم صحابك  :act19:.. ماااااااااشى يا عبووووووود .. هخلى ن**يفو و حبو** يتصرفو معاك .. و ابقى اسمعك تانى بتقول علينا رغايين
> لا مفيش اكبر من الحوت .. فخلى بالك أحسن تتاكل :act23:*



مين بينادي
انا جيت وجاهزه اهو
 :gun::act23::budo::bud::act19:

مين اللي حيتان
حد يقول عل يالجنس الناعم الهادي الملائكي :smile01
حيتان برده داانت طلعت شرير خالص خالص ياساتر



حد يشوفلي حبوا فين ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اخس عليك يا بودي
> انا زنانه
> لاني بنت رقيقه وعسوله كدا :t23:
> حسيت اني زعلته فقولت اصالحه
> ...


* لا ياباشا ..لا سمح الله*
*لا رغاية ولا زنانة ..*
*دول هما كانوا عشر رسايل ع الخاص بس *
*وقد خمستاشر رسالة ع الووول*
*قعدت احلف لك بالطلاق *
*وبرحمة أبويا*
* وبحياة أمى *
*وبربنا *
*وبمحمد مورسى *
*وبثورة 25 يناير*
*انى مش زعلان ...*
*على ماصدقتينى ...تبقى زنانة ؟؟*
*لأ العفو ....*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * لا ياباشا ..لا سمح الله*
> *لا رغاية ولا زنانة ..*
> *دول هما كانوا عشر رسايل ع الخاص بس *
> *وقد خمستاشر رسالة ع الووول*
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه المهم هل هى صدقتك فى الاخر ولا قالتلك شكلك لسة زعلان :ura1:
ايه يا بنتى دة ؟؟ بس بجد بجد شكل عوبد لسة زعلان .. صالحيه يا نيفو .. كان بيحلف من ورا قلبه :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مين بينادي
> انا جيت وجاهزه اهو
> :gun::act23::budo::bud::act19:
> 
> ...


*
دورت عليها مش موجودة  خلاص عموما اما تيجى يعنى هو الموضوع هيروح فين ولا عبود هيروح فين .. نستناها *


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يوليو 2012)

* النتائج 
حصلنا على الاعتراف من فم الاعداء  والاعتراف سيد الادلة .
  ان بنات حواء هو كائن يعوض مكان التسجيل ايام زمان واىفون دلوقتى. بشرط يكون معاك شريط كوتفان للصداع مش علشان حاجة بس علشان الاحتياطى حصل حاجة كدة او كدة
  واضح ان فى شبكة عنكبوتية على الاخ المجاهد عبودددددددد الله معاك ولو احتاجت  حاجة اخوك يوليوس فى الخدمة .
 واضح كمان ان الاخ عبود  عنده بعد نظر فى الموضوع . 
 سؤال فى التعبير ما هى مواطن الجمال فى الجملة التالية  ( انتم حوووووووووووووووووت زغى)
 مع اطيب تميناتى بالنجاح  
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يوليو 2012)

صح جمعي كل افراد العصابه بقي
لما نشوف هايعمل ايه ههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (6 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> صح جمعي كل افراد العصابه بقي
> لما نشوف هايعمل ايه ههههههههههه


*المهم بقى يا نيفو يا حبيبتى :smile01
هما مش بيقدروا النعمه الا لما تزوووووووووووول :budo:
احنا جواااااااهر بس مين يقدر 
لو قاطعنا كلنا الكلام يوم ... ومشاركناش ولا حاجة :bud:
هتلاقيهم بيلفووووا مش لاقيين حاجة يعملوها 
دة احنا النص الحلو :t23:*


----------



## marcelino (6 يوليو 2012)

كميه رغى رهيبه فى موضوع بيتكلم عن مين السبب فى الرغى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * النتائج
> حصلنا على الاعتراف من فم الاعداء  والاعتراف سيد الادلة .
> ان بنات حواء هو كائن يعوض مكان التسجيل ايام زمان واىفون دلوقتى. بشرط يكون معاك شريط كوتفان للصداع مش علشان حاجة بس علشان الاحتياطى حصل حاجة كدة او كدة
> واضح ان فى شبكة عنكبوتية على الاخ المجاهد عبودددددددد الله معاك ولو احتاجت  حاجة اخوك يوليوس فى الخدمة .
> ...



*اهو شايفيين مين اللى بيرغى يا بنات :smil15:*



+Nevena+ قال:


> صح جمعي كل افراد العصابه بقي
> لما نشوف هايعمل ايه ههههههههههه



*جمعيهم انتى و روحو على الوول عنده اتصرفو .. انا ماليش دعوة غلبانة اانا و دة راجل مفترى مضمنش يعملى ايه  :t23:*



white.angel قال:


> *المهم بقى يا نيفو يا حبيبتى :smile01
> هما مش بيقدروا النعمه الا لما تزوووووووووووول :budo:
> احنا جواااااااهر بس مين يقدر
> لو قاطعنا كلنا الكلام يوم ... ومشاركناش ولا حاجة :bud:
> ...



*تصدقى فكرة نقاطع الكلام يوم ولا يومين و نشوف رد فعلهم ( ربنا يستر و ميقولوش أريح :smile01 )*



marcelino قال:


> كميه رغى رهيبه فى موضوع بيتكلم عن مين السبب فى الرغى ​



*ايوة الرجالة هما اللى دخلو يرغو .. حتى شوف الكومنتات الطويلة بتاعت مين .. مش احنا *


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

*لا حؤلا ولا قوة االلى
بيك  ياربى
على الرغم انوالبنات دول
راغيين اكتر
من الببغاء
ويشلو الواحد
لكن  احب اقول نصحية لكل رجل 
ان المراة مهم كان بيها عيوب
لكن بدونها متبقاش حياة هم اجمل شى 
فى الدنيا الدنيا بيهم حلوة اووووووووووووووووى
ومن غيرهم متبقاش
دنيا شكر ليك يارب
لانك خلقت لى ابن ادم توم روح
امين يارب
رسالتى خاصة برضو ليكى يا شقاوة
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يوليو 2012)

*مممممم الحقيقه -- الحقيقه يعنى --- اااااااه رغايين هههههههههههه بس مننكرش ان فى رجال كمان رغايه --*
* بس الراجل ميرغيش مع اهل بيته انما لو  قطه حلوه يرغى معاها للصبح على حسب المزاج -- بس السيدات بيرغو جوه و بره  هههههههههه*
* بس عمتا فى بنات مش رغايه---*
* انا ممكن ابقت شبه خرصه *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لا حؤلا ولا قوة االلى
> بيك  ياربى
> على الرغم انوالبنات دول
> راغيين اكتر
> ...



*اهو و يقولو البنات رغاية .. امال الشباب يبقو ايييييه ؟؟  :giveup:*




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مممممم الحقيقه -- الحقيقه يعنى --- اااااااه رغايين هههههههههههه بس مننكرش ان فى رجال كمان رغايه --*
> * بس الراجل ميرغيش مع اهل بيته انما لو  قطه حلوه يرغى معاها للصبح على حسب المزاج -- بس السيدات بيرغو جوه و بره  هههههههههه*
> * بس عمتا فى بنات مش رغايه---*
> * انا ممكن ابقت شبه خرصه *



*ياعينى يا بنتى .. بعد الشر عليكى قال خرسا قال .. لا طبعا يا قلبى اتكلمى و املى الدنيا كلام بصوتك الجميل دة .. و اللى مش عاجبه يشرب من البحر او يخبط راسه فى الحيط الاقرب له يعنى :mus13: و اديكى جيبتى المفيد .. هما يحلالهم الرغى مع البنات الحلوة بس لكن فى البيت ميفتحوش بقهم .. زى القرع يمدو لبرا :59:*


----------

